# Which browser???



## dreams (May 31, 2008)

Hi all, I knew there are loads of threads regarding which browser to use..But I have started this since my needs are more specific.. Here goes the story.

Long long back I was using Opera since it has the tab feature and also the feature to start the Opera from where it was left previously..But days went by and Opera started to act bizarre..Like, it started very slowly, frequent closure etc., I again searched threads here and switched over to FF.

FF was cool, but it eated my resource 110%..I am using 256 MB of RAM and FF eating my resource made my PC dead slow.. Also I use to open all the website I use in tabs and use it..One more problem was with Gmail. From Gmail and FF I get a error unresponsive script and kills my FF instantly and also I download loads and this error makes the download stop.

Again I searched here and switched over to Opera again. Again new problems.. Most of the secured website doesn't load, youtube or online videos doesn't work. Only thing is Opera is very resource friendly. But I can't compromise losing access to secured website and online videos.

Now I am again thinking of switching to FF. But in a dilemma.

Guys pls help me out.

Here are my needs.

1. UI shuld look gud.
2. Need to store usernames and passwords.
3. Resource friendly.
4. Need to access all website and online vids.
5. Stability.

Any ideas will be much appreciated.

T i A


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 31, 2008)

Your comp is affected by some adware or virus. Because Opera does all what you said, and it doesnt cause problems to the millions who use it. So your problem now is not choosing a browser, its cleaning your comp.


----------



## dreams (May 31, 2008)

Good try.. I hv installed ESET SS and COMODO..Updated till date..ran scans..nothin found. Any other ideas???


----------



## Tiger (May 31, 2008)

use firefox and firefox optimizer it reduce the memory hunger of it to 1mb !! ya believe me it uses 1mb only with optimizer installed


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 31, 2008)

heard first time about such firefox optimiser, thanks.....


----------



## dreams (May 31, 2008)

thnx for the suggestion..will go wit the maximum votes. need more sugg to decide.


----------



## sakumar79 (May 31, 2008)

My personal choice is to use Opera for general browsing and for the few cases where websites dont work properly, I use IE7 or Firefox (depending on if I am in Windows or Linux).... I am using both Opera 9.27 and 9.50 beta2, and in both cases, I have access to most secure sites as well as video sites like Youtube... Which version of Opera are you currently trying? For me, the main problem in Opera is Gmail site which does not load correctly... Other than that, only a few random sites dont work properly in Opera for which I switch to IE/FF

Arun


----------



## dreams (May 31, 2008)

^^ I am using the stable 9.27 version of Opera.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 31, 2008)

For me, all sites load correctly. I use 9.27 stable. Even GMail and youtube and metacafe and several other video sites.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 31, 2008)

Tiger said:


> use firefox and firefox optimizer it reduce the memory hunger of it to 1mb !! ya believe me it uses 1mb only with optimizer installed


Just got this piece of software called 'firefox optimizer'. Its a total crapware. It does not reduce firefox memory consumption. It just makes it report drastically lower values. You can confirm this is by observing the change in page file usage after exiting firefox. As soon as you exit, it drops by about 40-50 MB-which is same as that consumed by firefox.


----------



## chicha (May 31, 2008)

Tiger said:


> use firefox and firefox optimizer it reduce the memory hunger of it to 1mb !! ya believe me it uses 1mb only with optimizer installed



i downloaded it from here

but i think there is a problem in the setup file.
can you link that page?

thank you



rohan_shenoy said:


> Just got this piece of software called 'firefox optimizer'. Its a total crapware. It does not reduce firefox memory consumption. It just makes it report drastically lower values. You can confirm this is by observing the change in page file usage after exiting firefox. As soon as you exit, it drops by about 40-50 MB-which is same as that consumed by firefox.



in my case that thing(software) did not work at all.
but there were no negative comments from the site i downloaded it.

off topic: i thought you were a doc.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 31, 2008)

chicha said:


> i downloaded it from here
> 
> in my case that thing(software) did not work at all.
> but there were no negative comments from the site i downloaded it.
> ...


Even I downloaded from Sofftonic, the same site as you.

Can't say why there were no negative comments, though its is surprizing.

offtopic: Yes, i am a (almost)doc...last year MBBS


----------



## temperworld (May 31, 2008)

opera is gud, long back i used only IE now i use opera


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2008)

I prefer FireFox with extensions such as AdBlock Plus, IE-Tab, WML Browser & Stylish. A lot can be customized in FF, including the amount of memory it will use. Check out this page for some tweaking tips:

*www.tweakguides.com/Firefox_8.html


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 1, 2008)

I was a fan of Opera. Feature-wise, opera is a rich browser. It has many high-utility features that even FF does not have. But accept the fact that it cannot render things as accurately as firefox does. Be it CSS or javascript.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 1, 2008)

dreams said:


> Hi all, I knew there are loads of threads regarding which browser to use..But I have started this since my needs are more specific.. Here goes the story.
> 
> Long long back I was using Opera since it has the tab feature and also the feature to start the Opera from where it was left previously..But days went by and Opera started to act bizarre..Like, it started very slowly, frequent closure etc., I again searched threads here and switched over to FF.
> 
> ...



Have you tried Safari? Give it a try. You might just switch to it full time like me.


----------



## dreams (Jun 2, 2008)

Not a problem trying it..downloadin now..wil post my feedback.


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 2, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> But accept the fact that it cannot render things as accurately as firefox does. Be it CSS or javascript.



Opera is arguably the most standard compliant browser out there.
Problem's not with Opera, its the sites that optimize stuff for IE.

Still , 9.5Beta2 renders most sites better than the stable counterpart.


----------



## dreams (Jun 2, 2008)

Downloaded Safari..got a setup file..installed it..but no Safari found..Got a app Apple software update, checked for updates, found Safari, installed it, opened it, took ages to open(already Opera opened, this might be the reason, closed it, worked).
Look and feel is good. Opened Gmail, the fonts and looks are great. Opened Sathyam cinemas, worked(doesn't work in Opera). Big relief.
Tried my bank website, Oops, the tabs are missing, tried again, same.(In opera the tabs are visible, but when clicked on tab, it shows please wait while page loads and takes ages and never loads).
My issue is stil not fixed by Safari, then why should I go for it. 

Very sad krazzy.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 2, 2008)

Seriously man, you've got some problem in your comp. I can load sathyam cinemas perfectly on Opera.


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jun 2, 2008)

Have you tried Firefox 3.0 rc1; well, i'm using that for the last one week... it is still stable... a bit faster... lighter... 
Get it from *www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-rc.html

RC2 might release by this weekend...


----------



## tuxybuzz (Jun 2, 2008)

opera is acc. to me the best for you..the problems you mention here are perhaps because due to some security settings..and have you got the plugins for online videos installed..that  might be the reason for them not playing..


----------



## aryayush (Jun 2, 2008)

One more vote for Safari—clean interface, neat features and super-fast speed.

Which bank is yours?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2008)

Firefox 3 is what I am using and it rocks, ecept for its slightly high resource usage(I use beta5)

Dillo is another browser that looks cute, is only 335kb, but you miss out a lot on extra features. But its good for low end systems.

Currently, Opera is the best, because firefox 2.xxx is old, and 3 is too new.

If you are willing to install KDE(which can be done only in Windows and Linux, not macintosh) then try out Konqueror which can use all plugins out of your firefox install. Its the fastest browser I have ever seen, and its KHTML rocks.

Avant is one of the best browsers for M$ platform based on IE Engine. Its dead fast.


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jun 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Firefox 3 is what I am using and it rocks, ecept for its slightly high resource usage(I use beta5)


I'll press hard to upgrade 



MetalheadGautham said:


> If you are willing to install KDE(which can be done only in Windows and Linux, not macintosh) then try out Konqueror which can use all plugins out of your firefox install. Its the fastest browser I have ever seen, and its KHTML rocks.


Konqueror4 is good (especially the one in beta stage) but it is still in early stage and very unstable.
I'm using Konqueror 4.1 Beta1 on openSUSE 10.3. Though it crashes randomly, the improvements from KDE3 version are so much that I still try to use it anyways...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2008)

Even I'd say their is some problem with ur pc cuz Opera is workin just fine for me


----------



## dreams (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay..thnx for the suggestions and advice till now..lets say my PC is infected.

what I should do??? How to knw whether the infection is true??? Hw to test it out???


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2008)

u have to try a better antivirus with higher detection rate like Antivir..


----------



## dreams (Jun 3, 2008)

I did a complete scan of my computer frm ESET SS..nothing found..any other suggestions???


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jun 3, 2008)

Also try  *www.safer-networking.org/en/index.html

Also, 256 MB RAM is not enough if you want to load multiple pages simultaneously. 

How is your PC doing in general? How does its performance compare to what it used to be? Windows XP is also known to slow down with time, so even a windows reinstall might help.
To get more precise help (regarding tweaks to get more juice, if possible), please post following
CPU:
Motherboard:
Partitions; their number and format:
Do you have AGP card installed:


----------



## dreams (Jun 3, 2008)

CPU: P4 2.4Ghz
Motherboard: Intel GVAD2
Partitions; their number and format: 80GB, 4, NTFS
Do you have AGP card installed: Nope


----------



## aryayush (Jun 4, 2008)

_[off-topic]_

You have _four_ freakin’ partitions on an eighty gigabyte hard disk drive?! What is it with Windows users and drive partitioning anyway? They just can’t seem to get enough of it. 

_[/off-topic]_


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 4, 2008)

[offtopic]

^^ 
250G hard drive = 5x50GB
40G hard drive = 1x40GB

Windows users are more... organized. 

[/offtopic]


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jun 4, 2008)

aryayush said:


> _[off-topic]_
> 
> You have _four_ freakin’ partitions on an eight gigabyte hard disk drive?! What is it with Windows users and drive partitioning anyway? They just can’t seem to get enough of it.
> 
> _[/off-topic]_


He said 80GB not 8 GB


----------



## krazzy (Jun 4, 2008)

dreams said:


> Downloaded Safari..got a setup file..installed it..but no Safari found..Got a app Apple software update, checked for updates, found Safari, installed it, opened it, took ages to open(already Opera opened, this might be the reason, closed it, worked).
> Look and feel is good. Opened Gmail, the fonts and looks are great. Opened Sathyam cinemas, worked(doesn't work in Opera). Big relief.
> Tried my bank website, Oops, the tabs are missing, tried again, same.(In opera the tabs are visible, but when clicked on tab, it shows please wait while page loads and takes ages and never loads).
> My issue is stil not fixed by Safari, then why should I go for it.
> ...



All pages load perfectly on my Safari, or atleast the ones I've been to. Wonder which bank site you are talking about.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 4, 2008)

u need to upgrade man, atleast 256 ram more
reinstall windows and update your drivers


----------



## dreams (Jun 4, 2008)

krazzy said:


> All pages load perfectly on my Safari, or atleast the ones I've been to. Wonder which bank site you are talking about.


HDFC m8



Cool Buddy said:


> u need to upgrade man, atleast 256 ram more
> reinstall windows and update your drivers


really thinking of it man..as first stage recently purchased Microtek dual battery UPS..gettin 1GB RAM soon.



yogeshm.007 said:


> Have you tried Firefox 3.0 rc1; well, i'm using that for the last one week... it is still stable... a bit faster... lighter...
> Get it from *www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-rc.html
> 
> RC2 might release by this weekend...


Have installed FF RC1..its faster from the installation..all sites now work..HDFC, Satyam etc.,

Will have to wait for Gmail..whether it gives out the un-responsive script error.

If it doesn't occur, then I am relieved. Personally RC1 seems to be very fast than the prev versions..

Very concerned abt Gmail's error though.

*So is my computer clean of any infections after installing FF RC1????
Is FF RC1 serving as a AV too???*


----------



## dreams (Jun 6, 2008)

Sad news - still getting the unresponsive script error from Gmail..any one has a solution for it??


----------



## dreams (Jun 9, 2008)

Final decision made -

FF made my computer very slow while using it and also after waking up my computer from hibernation. Opera minimises the time delay very much.
As many suggested, Gonna use Opera for everyday use, for specific use like bank and satyam cinemas, gonna use FF other than the stupid IE8 or 7.

Thanks for all your time and efforts put in to this thread to make my decision.

Thanks once again.


----------



## lywyre (Jun 9, 2008)

Also, try reinstalling Flash Plugin for Netscape browsers. That should fix the video problem in your Opera. I, like many others in this thread, feel you have problems with your windows installation. Try running a repair from your installation CD.


----------



## shikhaonline (Jun 9, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Opera is arguably the most standard compliant browser out there.
> Problem's not with Opera, its the sites that optimize stuff for IE.
> 
> Still , 9.5Beta2 renders most sites better than the stable counterpart.



I 100% agree with you. This problem is actually with the sites that use non w3 standards IE specific things. Opera simply rocks. 

Firefox is the another browser because it can be customized to great extent. No other browsers including IE comes closer to these two


----------



## dreams (Jun 10, 2008)

lywyre said:


> Also, try reinstalling Flash Plugin for Netscape browsers. That should fix the video problem in your Opera. I, like many others in this thread, feel you have problems with your windows installation. Try running a repair from your installation CD.


The online vids from Youtube works fine..the prob is wit zedge.net videos online..it starts and stops in 2 seconds..never goes beyond it..if i forcibly seek the video it again starts from where i stop and plays for another 2 seconds and stops.

Any1 has this problem from Zedge.net and Opera 9.27???


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 10, 2008)

Zedge works perfectly in both 9.27 and 9.5b2. One thing I found annoying is the buttons(play, stop) are not easily recognized by Opera. But the solution I found is, move your mouse on the button, starting from its bottom. Then it gets highlighted properly and works.


----------



## dreams (Jun 11, 2008)

^^ yes I do follow the same trick..but wat abt the videos playin for only 2 seconds???


----------



## Indyan (Jun 11, 2008)

Seriously get a better AV (I reccomend you download and install avira and just run one complete scan.. and then uninstall it if you want). If that doesnt also help reinstall the os may be.
But, the problems you are having with Opera as well as Safari are specific to you. I dont have them.



dheeraj_kumar said:


> Zedge works perfectly in both 9.27 and 9.5b2. One thing I found annoying is the buttons(play, stop) are not easily recognized by Opera. But the solution I found is, move your mouse on the button, starting from its bottom. Then it gets highlighted properly and works.



You sometimes need to click on buttons twice I think, due to Opera's click to activate thing for flash files.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, that is there, of course. But I found that when you click one button on a page, to activate it, all others are activated too. This is while moving the mouse to highlight it after it has been activated.


----------



## dreams (Jun 11, 2008)

^^ True


Indyan said:


> Seriously get a better AV (I reccomend you download and install avira and just run one complete scan.. and then uninstall it if you want). If that doesnt also help reinstall the os may be.
> But, the problems you are having with Opera as well as Safari are specific to you. I dont have them.


Will try it and post the results m8..thnx


----------



## dreams (Jun 17, 2008)

^^ tried Avira..it detected some malicious web pages from the Opera cache..that's it. No other threats found. Any ideas??


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 17, 2008)

Did you try the usual combination? NOD32, Spybot, Ad-Aware, HijackThis?


----------

